# List of Cosmetic Derm Procedures?



## npusa0034 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this a comprehensive list of cosmetic (self pay) derm procedures and their codes if existent? Can you add any others to this?

I appreciate it if you can!

PCA PEEL
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
PCA-PEEL-NEED TO CREATE INHOUSE CODE
ICD9-V50.9-UNSPECIFIED

PEEL OMNBLUX
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
PEEL OMNBLUX-NEED TO CREATE CODE
ICD9-V50.9-UNSPECIFIED

PEEL WITH EXTRACTIONS
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
PEEL WITH EXTRACTIONS-MUST CREATE INHOUSE CODE
ICD9-V50.9=UNSPECIFIED

PUMPKIN PEEL
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
PUMPKIN PEEL-MUST CREATE IN HOUSE CODE
ICD9-V50.9-UNSPECIFIED

RESFINITY PEEL
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
RESFINITY PEEL-CREATE CODE
ICD9-V50.9-UNSPECIFIED

REVITIALIZE PEEL
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
REVITIALIZE PEEL-CREATE CODE
ICD-9 V50.9-UNSPECIFIED


 SALACYLIC ACID PEEL -20%
CPT CODE-99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
SALACHYLIC ACID PEEL-CREATE CODE
ICD-9 V50.9-UNSPECIFIED

SALACYLIC ACID PEEL 30%
CPT CODE -99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
SALACHLIC ACID PEEL-CREATE CODE 
ICD9- V50.9- UNSPECIFIED


SENS PEEL
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
SENS PEEL-CREATE CODE
ICD-9-V50.9-UNSPECIFIED

TCA PEEL
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
TCA PEEL -CREATE CODE
ICD-9-V50.9 -UNSPECIFIED

DETAILS: TCA PEEL HAVE PECERTANGEES, 15%, 20%, 30%, AND 90%. CPT CODE CAN BE BILLED WITH EACH ONE OF THE PECERTANGES.THE ICD -9 CODE IS V50.9-UNSPECIFIED

ULTRA PEEL FORTE
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
ULTRA PEEL FORTE-CREATE CODE
ICD-9 V50.9

ULTRA PEEL -1
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
ULTRA PEEL 1-CREATE CODE
ICD-9 V50.9-UNSPECIFIED

ULTRA PEEL 2- BOOSTER AESTHETIC
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
ULTRA PEEL 2-BOOSTER AESTHETIC-CREATE CODE
ICD9-V50.9

VITALIZE (JESSNERS) PEEL
CPT CODE 99203-NEW PT OFFICE VISIT
VITALIZE (JESSNERS) PEEL- CREATE CODE
ICD-9 V50.9-UNSPECIFIED


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Jul 2, 2011)

*Derm list cpt codes*

CPT 10040, 15780-15783, 15786-15789. 15782. 15793. 17000-17250, 17260-17286, 17340, 17360, 17999.

Medicine codes for photo dynamic therapy 96567, 96902, 96999
for special dermatological procedures 96900 series.


----------

